# Just a reminder-check those exp. dates!



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

So- stupid ass me has been dusting my flys with calcium that expired in Dec.!!!
What a loser!

John


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

You should be fine. Typically the expiration date is placed well ahead of when the product has become unusable. I also keep mine refrigerated which will keep in well past the expiration date.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

How long has the container been opened? I typically toss my supplements after 6 months, even thought the expiration date may still be a year away.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I`m sure my frogs are fine- Just wanted to give a little heads up!

John


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

John

It is a common unscientific recommendation to toss the supplements after 6 mo of opening. Regardless of Exp date. 

Cant say I've ever let one actually *expire*... thats just too old IMO.

Write the opening date on the lid, and toss in 6 mo.

If you refrigerate, you might get 3-6 more mo, but again that is not scientific, just 'internet common sense' for what thats worth 

Just my way...


----------



## Gaz1987 (Dec 27, 2008)

What effects have people seen when using out of date supplements?
And how old have they been?


----------



## dipox35 (Jan 6, 2008)

I never thought to check my supplements and last year i ended up losing one leuc, and auratus froglets, both were my first frogs. They both seized up and died.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

IMO the older they get, the less potent they are. I think they could sit on a shelf for two years and be used. They may not provide proper nutrients, but I assure you they would not become harmful, and thats just a little common sense.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Dec 27, 2008)

I currently mist my frogs with calcium and liquid vitamins.
Is it still necessary to dust food aswell?

I dust food my food every time i feed aswell, usually just with multivitamin supplements an on an odd occasion just a calcium supplement

Also what supplements can you recommened and how often should they be used?
Are they all as good as each other?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

sports_doc said:


> John
> 
> It is a common unscientific recommendation to toss the supplements after 6 mo of opening. Regardless of Exp date.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shawn, that`s NORMALY how I usually do it, one just got by me this time.

John


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

In general, refrigerating dry powders like vitamins only extends the life if you allow it to warm up before opening. Otherwise you will get condensation in the powder which will dramatically shorten the life.


----------



## Gaz1987 (Dec 27, 2008)

What about freezing supplements?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

joshieluv said:


> IMO the older they get, the less potent they are. I think they could sit on a shelf for two years and be used. They may not provide proper nutrients, but I assure you they would not become harmful, and thats just a little common sense.


It depends on what you mean by harmful... they won't "poison" the frog but you could easily end up with problems due to imbalances in the fat soluble vitamins as they do not oxidize at the same rates and this can cause some real problems with the frogs. 

Ed


----------

